# computer not recognizing usb ports



## beandox (May 24, 2007)

hi

i recently updated my computer and installed win xp. i have 4 usb ports total on my computer, 2 in the back and 2 on the side. the 2 usb ports on the back of the pc work fine however my computer isn't recognizing and reading the 2 on the side. they used to work fine but now they don't.

any suggestions?

thanks greg


----------



## racock (May 23, 2007)

Have you checked the internal cabling to it. Could just have dropped off / got snagged round something while doing an upgrade. Alternatively, check in your Device list, to see if there's anything shown up as baing unknown or disabled.

Rich.


----------



## TannerStauss (Apr 21, 2007)

go to My Computer, Right Click on it and Select Manage, go to Device Manager, Scroll down, if there are any hardware with yellow question marks you must update the drivers. If that is not the case, it must be a wiring issue. If its not that, I dont know.


----------



## beandox (May 24, 2007)

the problem seems to be almost fixed. the thing now is no matter what i plug into the very front usb port on the side of the computer comes up as "unknown device". however the device will work with the other ports.

for example i had my printer plugged into the back port, and it worked fine. i tried the front port on the side...unkown device. even if i try to install the drivers from the printer disk, i get unkown device. same thing when i tried to plug my ipod in the front jack, it worked on all 3 other usb ports, just not that one.

thanks for the help

greg


----------

